# Goat milk...Lipbalm and Liquid soap?



## ali923

Does anyone know of any recipes or even if its possible to make lipbalm with goat milk and liquid soap with goat milk and even lotion? I was under the impression that you had to use powdered goat milk if you wanted to use it in liquid soap, lotion and i don't know about lipbalm. But I just wondered if its possible to use goat milk (not powdered) but maybe if you use some kind of natural preservative to keep it from going rancid. let me know please.
allison


----------



## Guest

Check the recipe section at the top of this board. Barbara has wonderful recipes in there for you to try 

Christy


----------



## Sondra

don't believe we have a recipe up there for goat milk lipbalm and not sure how you could do that but yes on the others.


----------



## Guest

> don't believe we have a recipe up there for goat milk lipbalm


Right! We discussed this before and Barbara said gm is a no go in lip balm.

Christy


----------



## ali923

Why cant you use gm in lipbalm?


----------



## Guest

Lip balm is all oils, milk will not mix with oils unless you use an emulislyer (spellling)
You do not want that on your lips... 
Barbara


----------



## theherbalgoat

Dionis now has a goats milk lip balm and yes, there is a way. Somewhere I read how to incorporate the milk into making
a salve. Have to research it and find where I read it. It's an old way of doing things. As I recall, it had something to
do with cooking or heating..... I'll search it out. There was no emulsifier involved in this one. I assume it works.

Debbie


----------



## Narrow Chance

That would be an interesting read. 
I've NEVER been able to mix any water based flavoring in my lip balms. I've tried the cake or cookie flavorings but they are water based.. only way I could get even close is to mix just before it reaches the hardening phase. Sort of disburse it amongst the oils with a small whisk. Works okay.. but not what I wanted.

I had a lady ask me the other day if I would make her some goat milk candles... I had to suppress a laugh.
She said she got some once.. and they were fantastic. 
All I know is she may have had some soy candles and 'assumed' they were milk.


----------



## Guest

This would be interesting, but I betcha that they use powdered goat milk... what about a preservative tho.... ????
Barbara


----------



## kidsngarden

If I went back to selling lip balms again, then I would never even want to put GM in even if I could. you would absolutely need a preservative, powder or not, which by my view spoils the label appeal of having GM in it if you have to have a preservative (not good label appeal) in there too.)

My two cents.


----------

